# Ambient Air Temperature Sensor



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect the pigtail you are looking for is part of the underhood harness and not serviced as a separate part.

Trip to a wrecking yard may be in order since gen1 and 2 likely use the same connector as well.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I remember to look it up, I can find the numbers for the connect - now, getting it is going to be another story. If you find a way, I want to know how. I've got some projects in mind and I'd rather use connectors to add the wiring than hack up harness.


----------



## JasonWV (Sep 8, 2017)

Robby said:


> I suspect the pigtail you are looking for is part of the underhood harness and not serviced as a separate part.
> 
> Trip to a wrecking yard may be in order since gen1 and 2 likely use the same connector as well.
> 
> Rob


It is possible to purchase a pigtail splice connection to repair the wiring. For the Pigtail it was $30 something from the GM Dealer. I may be able to get it for less at another dealer who cut me a good deal on my original 29 parts for the rebuild but its kinda outta the way....... plan to call them Monday to place an order for it unless I find for sure what PT# it is and cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## JasonWV (Sep 8, 2017)

Update: Generation 2 Outside Ambient Air Temperature Sensor GM Part# 13583411 uses Pigtail Connector #19329415. The Sensor is Located on the Lower Grille and easy to access


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ed Rinke wants $18.45 for that pigtail, that's probably about as cheap as it gets. 
And thanks for stating where it goes, I've got a loose sensor dangling from its harness in front of the windshield wash bottle on my 2017 and I suspect that's what it is. 
https://www.gmoutletparts.com/oem-parts/gm-s-connector-kit-19329415


----------



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

Check out ROCKAUTO.com 
They have some sensor/connector pigtails. But it is all organized by sensor name. 
Electrical Connectors section


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

I love Google. My week old 2018 Hatch had the sensor all the sudden stop tonight. Found it thanks to this thread, it was loose almost hanging. It does not snap into the hole very tightly. May have to give it some help to stay in there.


----------



## keanezheng (May 20, 2019)

Hi, so are you saying I just need to get this sensor and this pigtail to do the replacement? Do I need the harness?


----------



## OldNESJunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

Quick question. I know you say it's located on the lower grill, but which side, etc? I cannot locate it on my 2017 LT w/ RS....


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

OldNESJunkie said:


> Quick question. I know you say it's located on the lower grill, but which side, etc? I cannot locate it on my 2017 LT w/ RS....


Driver side, goes in a small little hole located in the grill section.


----------



## OldNESJunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

I see a small hole (see the picture), but I do not see the sensor anywhere. I assume when I had the bumper replaced last year they did something with the sensor...


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

That's absolutely the hole. The sensor is relatively cheap. My friend's '16 literally lost that sensor just driving down the road so it's fairly possible it was either lost/not secured well.


----------



## OldNESJunkie (Oct 13, 2017)

OK, well guess it's time this weekend to figure out if it's missing or they just put it in another location for some reason. I saw the sensor here at O'Reilly's for like $6.99, so yeah, pretty cheap. Thanks, appreciate your feedback.


----------

